# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى الترحيب بالأعضاء الجدد >  مرحبا

## صوت الصمت عالِ

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

تحية طيبة لكم جميعا ، 


أقف عاجزة تماما من خلف الشاشة فلا يسعني ماذا اقول وماذا اكتب لكم 

فقط اشتقت لكم واشتقت الحصن الاردني كما لم أشعر بـ اشتياقي لأحد 

وها أنا القي التحية عليكم من جديد وكلي امل أن اجد مكانا جديدا بينكم لأتواجد فيه 


أعتذر عن تأخري في العودة لكم ..... 

معكم صوت الصمت العالي  (بياض الثلج قديما)*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اهلا صوت الصمت كيفك بس اسم بياض الثلج  أحلى اهلا وسهلا فيكي

----------


## طوق الياسمين



----------


## معاذ ملحم

أهلاً وسهلاً ... طيب ليه ما ترجعيلنا بأسمك القديم ... لأنو إسمك الجديد طويل وسعب نحفظوو

----------


## صوت الصمت عالِ

شكرا تحية كلك زوء .... وبالنسبة للاسم حلو التجديد  :Cool(1):

----------


## صوت الصمت عالِ

اهلين فيك معاذ اشتقتلكم والله :eh_s(22) كيف محمد ؟؟! سلملي عليه اذا شفته  :SnipeR (5): 


وبالنسبة لاسمي كله 3 كلمات مو صعب بكرة بتتعودا عليه  :SnipeR (37):

----------


## صوت الصمت عالِ

زمردة حياكِ الله مو مبين شو ضايفة عندي بعرفش ليش  :Mad: 

 :SnipeR (69):

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

اهلا وسهلا فيكي من جديد ورجوعك احلى للمنتدى 
نورتي

----------


## عاشق الحصن

اهلين ببياض الثلج

و الله منوره يا الغلا

----------


## صوت الصمت عالِ

:SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71): 
تسلموا يارب
بس ياريت ما تكونوا بعدكم زعلانين مني :SnipeR (60):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> شكرا تحية كلك زوء .... وبالنسبة للاسم حلو التجديد


مش مشكله هنون ممكن اناديكي هيك

----------


## صوت الصمت عالِ

> مش مشكله هنون ممكن اناديكي هيك


ما في مشكلة كله بمشي ابو عبدوا  :SnipeR (16):

----------

